# Saturday offshore Freeport



## Joe_S (Jun 24, 2010)

Looking to make a trip out Saturday...pm me if interested.

Joe S.


----------



## txflatsguy (Jan 14, 2006)

pm sent


----------



## SpottedAg (Jun 16, 2010)

Pm Sent. Thanks for posting!


----------



## G Myers (May 23, 2011)

PM sent!


----------



## Joe_S (Jun 24, 2010)

Looks like we're good to go! Thanks!


----------

